# Euro of the year cancelled for 2009



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

just noticed on the lowrider magazine website


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 3 2009, 07:12 PM~12896205
> *just noticed on the lowrider magazine website
> *


good! this is LOWRIDER not super tuner :biggrin: don't take it personal


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 3 2009, 05:22 PM~12896310
> *good! this is LOWRIDER not super tuner  :biggrin:  don't take it personal
> *


X2


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 4 2009, 01:22 PM~12896310
> *good! this is LOWRIDER not super tuner  :biggrin:  don't take it personal
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

like they said dont take it personal...if you noticed half the shows have been canceled,and look at the magazine its only about 1/3 of how big it used to be.....which i cant complain cause 2/3 used to be wheel adds anyway. its just a sign of the times, they are cutting back on everything like everyone else.........hopefully it will get back to the way it used to be about ten years ago


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locdownmexikan_@Feb 3 2009, 06:25 PM~12896356
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Did you all notice on the applications there are no sponcers this year?


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 3 2009, 11:39 PM~12899544
> *Did you all notice on the applications there are no sponcers this year?
> *



thats why theres only 4 shows.....


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 3 2009, 09:47 PM~12899652
> *thats why theres only 4 shows.....
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

somtimes it feels like Lowriding is on life support...


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 4 2009, 01:39 AM~12900969
> *somtimes it feels like Lowriding is on life support...
> *


LOWRIDER may be on life support, but LOWRIDING will never die!


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

how can you hate on the lowrider euro's?


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 4 2009, 08:56 AM~12902061
> *how can you hate on the lowrider euro's?
> *


to each his own, post a pic of your favorite euro and I'll give you my opinion on it.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Feb 3 2009, 11:33 PM~12899433
> *like they said dont take it personal...if you noticed half the shows have been canceled,and look at the magazine its only about 1/3 of how big it used to be.....which i cant complain cause 2/3 used to be wheel adds anyway.  its just a sign of the times, they are cutting back on everything like everyone else.........hopefully it will get back to the way it used to be about ten years ago
> *


screw that even ten years it was starting to go to shit. Take it back to the way it was 20 years and I'll subscribe.


----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 3 2009, 05:12 PM~12896205
> *just noticed on the lowrider magazine website
> *



WHAT'S UP!! ME SALUDAS A JOSE TELL HIM TONY (AKA) CUNADO SAY'S WHAT'S UP HOW IS THE CAR DOING ? TAKE SOME PICS OF IT AND SEND ME SOME 

BAD AS CAR OUT THERE IN CHICAGO EARTHQUAKE STILL ONE OF THE BEST!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Damn, that sucks. So no euro's competing at all this year or just the title of euro of the year isn't there?


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 4 2009, 12:39 AM~12900969
> *somtimes it feels like Lowriding is on life support...
> *


why cause of a magazine? :uh:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Feb 4 2009, 02:06 PM~12904905
> *why cause of a magazine?  :uh:
> *


the whole world is on life support. and we keep feeding tax dollars to the ones thats gonna pull the plug any day


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Feb 4 2009, 02:06 PM~12904905
> *why cause of a magazine?  :uh:
> *


no cuz most of the part timers are finding other things to do now. :uh:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Thats shitty, euro lowriders are just an extension of the lowrider lifestyle.


----------



## second-coming (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 4 2009, 11:39 AM~12904144
> *to each his own, post a pic of your favorite euro and I'll give you my opinion on it.
> *


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 4 2009, 06:59 PM~12907141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats a nice ride and having a Lowrider subscription for ever I've seen it a million times. it can easily make fully custom, that car does not need a euro class.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 4 2009, 05:59 PM~12907141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Definatley one of my favorites, Euro of the year in '99 i believe


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 4 2009, 07:21 PM~12907909
> *Definatley one of my favorites, Euro of the year in '99 i believe
> *


*3 TIMES EURO OF THE YEAR*


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2 (Jan 14, 2008)

NOT A FAN OF EUROS NEITHER...so Im glad they dont have that category anymore..

but CASANOVA was a work of art


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

My favorite!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Better Picture!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

Who has pics of the first euro of the year?


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 4 2009, 09:37 PM~12909629
> *Who has pics of the first euro of the year?
> *



shit, i think it was suicide revenge right? if not thats the first time i started paying attention to euro of the year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

OLDER THAN THAT, GUESS AGAIN. I JUST DONT HAVE ANY PICS.


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Touch of Wine or Punisher?


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ClassicPlayer_@Feb 4 2009, 10:07 PM~12910872
> *Touch of Wine or Punisher?
> *


negative, anyone else?


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Feb 3 2009, 11:39 PM~12900969
> *somtimes it feels like Lowriding is on life support...
> *


NOT IN CALIFORNIA


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 4 2009, 05:04 AM~12901848
> *LOWRIDER may be on life support, but LOWRIDING will never die!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 4 2009, 08:37 PM~12909629
> *Who has pics of the first euro of the year?
> *


I think it was a Toyota Celica from La Gente-Oxnard


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 4 2009, 09:46 PM~12911381
> *negative, anyone else?
> *


i think it was punisher, then mario de alba jr got it with SUICIDE REVENGE II, then albert de alba got it with TOUCH OF WINE








when i was in elite b.c. for the club of the year photo shoot. both suicide revenge and touch of wine.


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)




----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 4 2009, 09:46 PM~12911381
> *negative, anyone else?
> *


poison

homeboyz -kieth :cheesy:


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 5 2009, 01:21 AM~12911717
> *I think it was a Toyota Celica from La Gente-Oxnard
> *



no it wasnt it was a nissan sentra called "POISON" back in 1990 the first year "euro" it was purple.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

they took away the bomb truck category two years ago, so im not surprised that euro is gone now.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

good now maybe theyll get rid of the cars and suvs with big rims on them .


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+Feb 4 2009, 08:43 PM~12908880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One less category here and there sucks still. I love the euro's, always something different on them compared to the next car, not just the same old classic impala's or g-body's, know what i mean. What's next to go, bombs, bikes, best paint, ...? The LRM tour just keeps getting smaller and smaller every day


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

What am i going to do with my Hyundai now???? :angry:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Feb 5 2009, 12:09 PM~12915117
> *What am i going to do with my Hyundai now???? :angry:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I won't miss the category much either, Euros had their day and I still think they can be tight, but most had evolved into the fast and furious style. Hell, how many were showing up at shows? I think I can count them on one hand at the last show in Denver I was at


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 5 2009, 01:46 PM~12915904
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> I won't miss the category much either, Euros had their day and I still think they can be tight, but most had evolved into the fast and furious style.  Hell, how many were showing up at shows?  I think I can count them on one hand at the last show in Denver I was at
> *


I have been riding for 20 years now and started in the mini truck days. Had one of those for a minute. Showed impalas,trucks,cutlass and now I have a full custom Euro. I fell this sport has came a long way and no matter what they try to take away lowriding will alway be on top with me. I fell Lowrider Mag/GoLo has turned into bitches with all there removal a catagories and no existance of shows. How do they think they became what they are! US LOWRIDERS. I see and have met many fellow builders that have all types of cars that include Euros and the Fast and Furious style (which is considered IMPORT). I will personally miss this catagory and I hope to see more show that include all types of rides. Hopefully if we all keep Lowriding we can only get stronger.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 5 2009, 01:24 AM~12912361
> *poison
> 
> homeboyz -kieth :cheesy:
> *


WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Feb 5 2009, 01:26 AM~12912363
> *no it wasnt it was a nissan sentra called "POISON" back in 1990 the first year "euro" it was purple.
> *


BLUE NOT PURPLE

Painted by impalaballa.


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

:0


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Feb 5 2009, 07:56 PM~12918378
> *BLUE NOT PURPLE
> 
> Painted by impalaballa.
> *



so i got a "C" for half right. but hey being from miami and i knew that wow im good.


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Feb 5 2009, 02:23 AM~12912467
> *good now maybe theyll get rid of the cars and suvs with big rims on them .
> *


x2 its a lowrider mag not a donk mag


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 4 2009, 06:54 PM~12909037
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

rumor the hop is exibishion only this year too no payout


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

lowrider isnt even worth picking up any more but im glad they took out the gay ass euro shit maybe they will build a real lowrider jap cars are made for every day drivers not for lowridin


----------



## GREYTREY (Jan 22, 2008)

fuck euros and big wheels and suvs and some mother fuckers wont cut there cars what the fuck is the world coming to fuckin people putin airbags on there cars let it be known if you have airbags and you are rollin 13s or 14s you are not a real lowrider haha your a sissy whos worried about resale or some gay shit


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks lowrider did one thing right this year


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

JUST SAY NO TO EURO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 7 2009, 12:28 PM~12934160
> *JUST SAY NO TO EURO!!!!!!!!!!
> *


^^^ wow^^^ strange to see such hate for cars that made your club rise to the top of the lowriden world.....(how soon we forget)

Euros are always welcome in DropMob Car Club...

I feel its a shame to lose the Euro scene, although LRM is now taking on the Low Rods with their own class...which is cool....guess its just a sign of the times....Euros will be be back....


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 4 2009, 07:39 PM~12904144
> *to each his own, post a pic of your favorite euro and I'll give you my opinion on it.
> *


My favorite euro is the elite vw build by the the albas.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 8 2009, 04:21 AM~12940238
> *^^^ wow^^^ strange to see such hate for cars that made your club rise to the top of the lowriden world.....(how soon we forget)
> 
> Euros are always welcome in DropMob Car Club...
> ...


x2, lot of Euros were flying plaques to clubs that won't allow them anymore. They got a special place in history, like them or not.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

why did they always call them euros when 99.9% of them were japanese cars :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 8 2009, 06:21 AM~12940238
> *^^^ wow^^^ strange to see such hate for cars that made your club rise to the top of the lowriden world.....(how soon we forget)
> Euros are always welcome in DropMob Car Club...
> I feel its a shame to lose the Euro scene, although LRM is now taking on the Low Rods with their own class...which is cool....guess its just a sign of the times....Euros will be be back....
> *


THAT IS WHERE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SHIT THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT. ROLLERZ ONLY IS NOT A CAR, NEVER HAS BEEN, NEVER WILL BE. ROLLERZ ONLY IS A FAMILY, NOT ONE PERSON, NOT ONE CAR MAKES ROLLERZ ONLY. THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS OF THE CLUB, MAKE UP ROLLERZ ONLY. MAYBE STAY IN YOUR LANE


----------



## BRODIE (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 9 2009, 06:49 AM~12941264
> *why did they always call them euros when 99.9% of them were japanese cars :uh:
> *


:roflmao: i always thought that too :dunno:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

x2


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 8 2009, 02:07 PM~12942198
> *THAT IS WHERE YOU ARE TALKING ABOUT SHIT THAT YOU DO NOT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT.  ROLLERZ ONLY IS NOT A CAR, NEVER HAS BEEN, NEVER WILL BE.  ROLLERZ ONLY IS A FAMILY, NOT ONE PERSON, NOT ONE CAR MAKES ROLLERZ ONLY.  THE BROTHERS AND SISTERS OF THE CLUB, MAKE UP ROLLERZ ONLY.  MAYBE STAY IN YOUR LANE
> *


 :biggrin: Hot shit......


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Thats like saying "Hells Angels" dont ride motorcycles.....
Hmmmm intresting.....

your still haten on Euros........and thats your opinion

Its my opinion that Rollerz has built the worlds best and have done the most for Lowider Euros.....thats my opinion...

I agree to disagree


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 10 2009, 06:19 PM~12964888
> *Thats like saying "Hells Angels" dont ride motorcycles.....
> Hmmmm intresting.....
> your still haten on Euros........and thats your opinion
> ...


HELLS ANGELS/MOTORCYCLES????????????? I DO NOT LIKE EURO'S PERIOD


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2009, 05:26 PM~12965464
> *HELLS ANGELS/MOTORCYCLES?????????????    I DO NOT LIKE EURO'S PERIOD
> *


ok lol, juss cuz ima asshole, if you cant stand euros like you say, why is there a pic of a done up eclipse on ur myspace, its like a big ass pic rite at the top? thats just weird mayne.... i mean i dont care if you like em or not, but i just wanted to know why....


----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 6 2009, 07:23 PM~12929912
> *rumor the hop is exibishion only this year too no payout
> *




I HEARD THE SAME


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2009, 05:26 PM~12965464
> *HELLS ANGELS/MOTORCYCLES?????????????    I DO NOT LIKE EURO'S PERIOD
> *













from your myspace. isnt this a euro?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

TTT For dem Lambo Doors
:0 
That ride was in a movie its way cooler.... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Feb 10 2009, 08:21 PM~12965972
> *ok lol, juss cuz ima asshole, if you cant stand euros like you say, why is there a pic of a done up eclipse on ur myspace, its like a big ass pic rite at the top?  thats just weird mayne....  i mean i dont care if you like em or not, but i just wanted to know why....
> *


SHIT MAN, HONESTLY, MY PAGE WAS DONE UP BY A FRIEND OF MINE. WHAT IS WORST THEN THAT IS THE FACT THAT THERE IS A HOT ASS CHICK STANDING NEXT TO THE CAR, AND THAT IS WHAT YOU SEEN...... :uh: I AM SURE SHE PUT THAT PICTURE UP BECAUSE SHE SAW THE GIRL. ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I DO NOT EVEN GO ON MYSPACE. AND I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS ABOUT A EURO ON MY PAGE, I DO NOT LIKE EURO'S, AND IF THEY TAKE THEM OUT OF THE LRM I WOULD NOT BE MAD


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2009, 09:50 PM~12966846
> *SHIT MAN, HONESTLY, MY PAGE WAS DONE UP BY A FRIEND OF MINE.   WHAT IS WORST THEN THAT IS THE FACT THAT THERE IS A HOT ASS CHICK STANDING NEXT TO THE CAR, AND THAT IS WHAT YOU SEEN...... :uh:   I AM SURE SHE PUT THAT PICTURE UP BECAUSE SHE SAW THE GIRL.  ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE, I DO NOT EVEN GO ON MYSPACE.  AND I COULD GIVE A FUCK LESS ABOUT A EURO ON MY PAGE, I DO NOT LIKE EURO'S, AND IF THEY TAKE THEM OUT OF THE LRM I WOULD NOT BE MAD
> *


You sure about that?...please check your sign in date.....my screen shot says you logged in today....lol
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 10 2009, 09:52 PM~12966875
> *You sure about that?...please check your sign in date.....my screen shot says you logged in today....lol
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


MOBSTERS????????????????????


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

OH YEAH AND I WROTE TO A ROCKIBILLY CHICK TO USE A PICTURE OF HER FOR A MURAL!!!

Kreepy Lourdes she said YES..................... :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Mobsters, porn stars, fighters, lovers and haterz we got them all....

and of course she said "yes" shes down with us and were about as cool as it gets


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:57 PM~12966907
> *OH YEAH AND I WROTE TO A ROCKIBILLY CHICK TO USE A PICTURE OF HER FOR A MURAL!!!
> 
> Kreepy Lourdes  she said YES..................... :biggrin:
> *



its all good dirty, i had to ask... and yes i noticed the hot chick, but i know alot of hot chicks, so that didnt mean much to me. either way, thanks for your answer, no disrespect of course....


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

back on topic... from the looks of things it wont be long and there wont be a lrm show anymore, and that sucks balls.... :uh:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ITS A SIGN OF THE TIMES....PRETTY SAD THOUGH..ALWAYS DUG THE EURO CAR..... BUT SUCH IS LIFE....I THINK A MAJOR REASON IS THERE HAVENT BEEN THAT MANY "TOP NOTCH" EUROS OVER THE PAST FEW YEARS(i.e. casanova, the passion etc) AND ECONMY....LOOK AT THE TOUR 4 DATES ONLY....YEAH IT SUCKS....BUT KEEP IN MIND FELLAS....WE GOT BILLION DOLLAR CORPS GOING BANKRUPT AND GOING UNDER....SO WE SHOULD BE THANKFUL WE HAVE A SHOW AND CLASSES PERIOD.........WE ALL NEED TO GET THE LOWRIDER ECONMY ROLLING...SUPPORT ALL SHOWS, SHOPS...MAGS ETC.....CUZ IT COULD BE GONE....AND THATS REAL TALK!!!! I WILL MISS THE CATAGORY, WE HAD SOME PLANS FOR A SPECIAL EURO TO BUST OUT  :angry:  BUT OH WELL


BUT ANYWHO...MY FAV EURO WILL FOREVER BE CASANOVA...YEAH I WORK WITH ROB....BUT EVEN IF I DIDNT CAR WAS BADDER THAN FUCK....PERFECT SCORE 300 OUT OF 300...(first ever, euro or trad to do that)

*FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE WHO NEVER SAW IT...CASANOVA I*


















RIP GEORGE JARAMILLO...A TRUE LOWRIDER


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 11 2009, 02:49 PM~12974602
> *ITS A SIGN OF THE TIMES....PRETTY SAD THOUGH..ALWAYS DUG THE EURO CAR..... BUT SUCH IS LIFE....I THINK A MAJOR REASON IS THERE HAVENT BEEN THAT MANY "TOP NOTCH" EUROS OVER THE PAST FEW YEARS(i.e. casanova, the passion etc) AND ECONMY....LOOK AT THE TOUR 4 DATES ONLY....YEAH IT SUCKS....BUT KEEP IN MIND FELLAS....WE GOT BILLION DOLLAR CORPS GOING BANKRUPT AND GOING UNDER....SO WE SHOULD BE THANKFUL WE HAVE A SHOW AND CLASSES PERIOD.........WE ALL NEED TO GET THE LOWRIDER ECONMY ROLLING...SUPPORT ALL SHOWS, SHOPS...MAGS ETC.....CUZ IT COULD BE GONE....AND THATS REAL TALK!!!! I WILL MISS THE CATAGORY, WE HAD SOME PLANS FOR A SPECIAL EURO TO BUST OUT    :angry:   BUT OH WELL
> BUT ANYWHO...MY FAV EURO WILL FOREVER BE CASANOVA...YEAH I WORK WITH ROB....BUT EVEN IF I DIDNT CAR WAS BADDER THAN FUCK....PERFECT SCORE 300 OUT OF 300...(first ever, euro or trad to do that)
> 
> ...


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

DAMN!!!FIRST THE FATBOYS BROKE UP, BED DANCE PLAYED OUT,NOW THIS


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Feb 11 2009, 07:53 PM~12977550
> *casanova IV, right before rob was gonna paint it...rob painted it....but it will never come out again....i dont think...but big G was gonna take the title one more time, then retire the car before his passing</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 12 2009, 09:37 AM~12982501
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> casanova IV, right before rob was gonna paint it...rob painted it....but it will never come out again....i dont think...but big G was gonna take the title one more time, then retire the car before his passing
> ...



Seen that one-- keep postin em FISHEYE :biggrin:


----------



## FINESTCARCLUB (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Feb 4 2009, 11:21 PM~12911717
> *I think it was a Toyota Celica from La Gente-Oxnard
> *


yup La Gente and the punisher was the second euro and also first club of the year...


----------



## Caddy Ryder (Jul 7, 2002)

Funny as hell to see LRM going down in flames!!! FUCK LRM an there politicing bullshit!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 4 2009, 04:04 AM~12901848
> *LOWRIDER may be on life support, but LOWRIDING will never die!
> *


Never say never Newb :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Level33+Feb 4 2009, 01:39 AM~12900969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



X2 alive and well in the DFW !


----------



## GM RIDER (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FINESTCARCLUB_@Feb 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13006777
> *yup La Gente and the punisher was the  second euro and also first club of the year...
> *











































before and after pictures from a different topic. And many dont know is that this car retired UNDEFEATED for euro of the year so it is said


Big Rich Feb 5 2009, 01:24 AM | | Post #39 

BIG-M-L.A.

Posts: 46,838
Joined: Nov 2001
Car Club: THE ONE LIL JOHN STARTED!




QUOTE(kandylac @ Feb 4 2009, 09:46 PM) 
negative, anyone else?


poison

homeboyz -kieth


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Feb 11 2009, 10:19 PM~12978625
> *DAMN!!!FIRST THE FATBOYS BROKE UP, BED DANCE PLAYED OUT,NOW THIS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> before and after pictures from a different topic. And many dont know is that this car retired UNDEFEATED for euro of the year so it is said
> 
> 
> DAMN AT PICK & PULL :0 STRAIGHT KICKED TO THE CURB LIKE A DIRTY BUTT CHEEK.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

By the looks of things "the punisher" will have plenty of company....  
in the not so distant future


I got a couple rides myself that would give the punisher some company....


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GREYTREY_@Feb 6 2009, 06:31 PM~12929988
> *fuck euros and big wheels and suvs and some mother fuckers wont cut there cars what the fuck is the world coming to fuckin people putin airbags on there cars let it be known if you have airbags and you are rollin 13s or 14s you are not a real lowrider haha your a sissy whos worried about resale or some gay shit
> *



stfu you hatin ass dipshit, you have no fuckin clue, you call them sissys, when in reality your the fuckin sissy, complainin about what the next man does, REAL MEN worry about thier family and themselves, I could give a fuck less what you wanna do to your car, its your money, get a fuckin life and quit hatin


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, talk about your fall from grace. Looks like someone at least snagged the muraled hood.


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 20 2009, 09:14 AM~13058440
> *wow, talk about your fall from grace.  Looks like someone at least snagged the muraled hood.
> *


Koni Boys Drifting has the hood and front bumper i dont know about the bumper but the hood is somewhat in shape, and meh on the whole lowrider euro thing lowriding is gonna implode on its own bullshit. if it aint about the car one nikka is gonna bitch about your whitewalls not being right,it doesnt have a euro nose, having a 64 with porkys juice,the fact that it has parts from a belair,uppers one inch too short etc...... i got the shit right when the big 3 fucked up do i could easily be right with this.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Feb 20 2009, 08:15 AM~13058187
> *stfu you hatin ass dipshit, you have no fuckin clue, you call them sissys, when in reality your the fuckin sissy, complainin about what the next man does, REAL MEN worry about thier family and themselves, I could give a fuck less what you wanna do to your car, its your money, get a fuckin life and quit hatin
> *


x2!


----------



## davidm63 (Mar 16, 2004)

Back in the 90's I cruise my '63 til it started getting too late, or cops would start messing with us then I'd go home and pull out my accord dropped on 13's "DAYTONS" real ones....then we'd end up cruising all night.... we always had euro's along side traditionals. I actaully miss them, I hate all these racer cars...


----------



## LOC STAR (Jun 24, 2008)

sucide revenge elite cc


----------



## LOC STAR (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Feb 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12910442
> *
> 
> 
> ...


suicide revenge elite cc


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

^What "Suicide Revenge" Started as.


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

Touch Of Wine at the '92 Super Show


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Is that your dads .. Man I've always loved that care I got to see it a few times , yall do topnotch work


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Feb 22 2009, 09:16 AM~13075039
> *Is that your dads .. Man I've always loved that care I got to see it a few times , yall do topnotch work
> *


Yeah Touch of Wine was my dads. Thanks bro!


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GM RIDER_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13057525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In 1991 Suicide Revenge won the Euro of the Year title, then was challenged by the Punisher at the '91 trophy presentation. One week after the show Suicide Revenge was torn apart and redone, Touch of Wine was being built at the same time in '92. Suicide was not completed in time but Touch of Wine was. The Punisher won one year in '92, Beating Touch of Wine I. Then in '93 Suicide Revenge II came out for the title and the Punisher never showed up to defend his title. Then Suicide Revenge won again in '94, in '95 and '96 Touch of Wine II won. Then in '05 the younger De Albas built the Passion and won three consecutive years and didn't have to do much to it to keep the title and retired Undefeated.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=Elite64,Feb 22 2009, 04:46 AM~13074332]


















^What "Suicide Revenge" Started as.


[/quote]
looked hard as fuck on the porsche alloys. i liked it like that more!


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 3 2009, 05:12 PM~12896205
> *just noticed on the lowrider magazine website
> *



too bad! euros are still better than donks.... n u see that shit in LRM :uh:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Feb 4 2009, 07:54 PM~12909037
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride  I remember seein this back in the 90's & it was the shit @ the shows back in the day


----------



## BigPoppaPump (Aug 3, 2004)

:nono: Doesnt anybody realize that EUROS are not the same style cars as IMPORTS?? Euro-style lowriders were always cool. Kandy drippa had a decent one a couple years back. IMPORT-style shitboxes suck. 2 completely different styles. Maybe a lot of fools just havent been around long enough to know the difference. :dunno:


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by second-coming_@Feb 3 2009, 06:12 PM~12896205
> *just noticed on the lowrider magazine website
> *


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Feb 25 2009, 07:27 PM~13111948
> *:nono: Doesnt anybody realize that EUROS are not the same style cars as IMPORTS??  Euro-style lowriders were always cool.  Kandy drippa had a decent one a couple years back.  IMPORT-style shitboxes suck.  2 completely different styles.  Maybe a lot of fools just havent been around long enough to know the difference.  :dunno:
> *


anything FWD can lick the sweat off my balls. enough said.


----------



## turtlerf (Sep 9, 2005)

Anybody know what happened in AZ today?
Did they have this class?


----------



## "D." (May 25, 2012)

meatwhistle said:


> too bad! euros are still better than donks.... n u see that shit in LRM :uh:


 Aint that the truth!!!


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

Now they just gotta add a couple more classes for motorcycles. This is why I got rid of my Harley and got a 64.....


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

meatwhistle said:


> too bad! euros are still better than donks.... n u see that shit in LRM :uh:


:yes::werd::nicoderm:


----------

